# Double glazing questions?



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

As I've mentioned before we're going to renovate our barn into living accommodation.

The main house where we currently live has aluminium thermal break double glazing but it does suffer some condensation and I'l tempted to go for PVC units in the barn but my builder is telling me the PVC units suffer from the ultra violet and start giving problems a few years down the line. 

I wonder if any of our members can comment on that and let me know which they prefer and why please?

Also, our last lot of windows came from a small family run local firm but I'm not entirely convinced we couldn't have got a better product and/or price from a larger supplier so am also looking for advice on that as well please?


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

We know 4 people with UPVC all have been installed 4+ years not one of them has had any problems with UV on white or wood finished all have at least one aspect of houses in full sunlight, personally my preference as have always found some condensation problems with ali thermal breaks or not.
I would go for better quality UPVC rather than price


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Thanks. Any suggestions as to where to buy them please?


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

As they generally need to be made to measure, especially in older buildings, only contact I have in your area, who installed one of the houses I mentioned is on Vila Nova de Poiares Ind Estate, go past marble factory on N17 at roundabout turn left, first left, first unit can't remember name also an excellent IPO test centre there, Almedias the carpentry place superb but delivery a nightmare


----------

